# Wyndham Cypress Palms Questions



## suzanne (Sep 29, 2011)

We have a 2 bedroom here for week of Nov. 11th. Has anyone stayed here recently that could advise on which building, floor, unit to call ahead and ask for? I understand that there has been refurbishing of some units, but I don't know which ones. Also, how large is the property? Does it have areas to walk around the grounds like OLC?

Suzanne


----------



## ronparise (Sep 29, 2011)

My wife stayed at Cypress Palms with friends for one night recently untill I picked her up to go to Bonnet Creek where we had a place of our own reserved.

they stayed in Building 5303 across from the activities center  see resort map

Cypress Palms reminded me of the apartment complexes where I delivered newspapers in the 1950's, where they squeezed as many buildings as possible on a small plot of ground...I felt cramped as I drove through the property.. As you can see on the map, there is very little walking around room.  There is some green space between some of the buildings but not much.....To me the best feature of this place, and the reason I will stay there in the future is that you can walk to Crackle Barrel ...

I cant speak to which buildings have or havent been renovated

I have some pictures on another computer and will find time later this evening to upload them to a web album and post a link here


----------



## suzanne (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you. We were supposed to be at OLC, but RCI cancelled our ressie due to OLC being a 1 in 4. Used to be that each section was treated seperately, but according to RCI not anymore. Since we needed this week, we took the Cypress Palms. Could you please check with your wife and see how sound proof the units are. We were at the Summer Bay in Vegas this past May and the noise between the units was terrible. It was like there was no sound proofing between the floors at all. The unit above ours sounded like a heard of elephants walking across the floor every morning at 5AM.

Suzanne


----------



## ronparise (Sep 29, 2011)

suzanne said:


> Thank you. We were supposed to be at OLC, but RCI cancelled our ressie due to OLC being a 1 in 4. Used to be that each section was treated seperately, but according to RCI not anymore. Since we needed this week, we took the Cypress Palms. Could you please check with your wife and see how sound proof the units are. We were at the Summer Bay in Vegas this past May and the noise between the units was terrible. It was like there was no sound proofing between the floors at all. The unit above ours sounded like a heard of elephants walking across the floor every morning at 5AM.
> 
> Suzanne



My wife cant tell us much about the noise. The group she was with was probably one that others in the building were  complaining about. A 2 year old and an infant and three women up half the night drinking wine and telling stories.(just the women were drinking, not the kids)  No they didnt hear anyone else.

Here a link to some pics I took there...They were on the small side of a lockoff.  I got a kick out of the "kitchen" no stove top, no oven, but a full set of kitchen knives.....and the bathroom.  It was so tight the door hit the toilet as it (the door) opened


----------



## suzanne (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank You so much for your help. Love the photo of the bathroom. Your right, its a pretty tight fit. 

We have a two bedroom 8/6 so there should be enough room for the 2 of us.

Suzanne


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 30, 2011)

I have stayed there three or four times.  We always enjoyed our stay there, never where given a choice of which unit to stay in.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 1, 2011)

I have also stayed there several times and for the most part, enjoyed each stay.  If you can get a top floor unit, that is your best option as the units are not very well soundproofed and with kids in the unit above you, you can expect feet all night and early in the the morning.


----------



## phoward336 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ask for one of the remodeled buildings.  We've stayed there several times and there is a big difference in the rooms.  I can't remembers which ones they are, but just ask at the front desk.  

The staff has always been very friendly, and although the resort is small, it's quiet and we enjoy it.  The activities for the kids are fun, the pools small but never crowded.  After a week or two at the Disney resorts, it's nice for downtime.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for yor help. I am going to call the resort about 8 days prior to our trip to request top floor refurbished unit. Hopefully they will accomodate my request.

Suzanne


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi suzanne
I will add on also that we enjoyed our stay there very much.  we had a beautiful view of the pond and it eas so relaxing.

I know that some of the units appear close togetehr, but try to get one on the edge of the complex.  I have the unit 5327-272 written down...

I shared my photos from last year with a friend and she went in January 2011 and said it was much more beautiful, completely renovated with granite countertops etc.
Here are my photos
http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/f...:7326534009,"vp":"g","sb":5},"ovm":{"v":"s"}}

[IMGL][IMGR][/IMGR][/IMGL]


----------



## suzanne (Oct 21, 2011)

Joan, thanks so much for your post. Was the unit you had on the top floor? I tried to view your photos and the link just takes me to the home page for snapfish. can you tell me how to access your photos after I log in to snapfish? I would love to see them. Did your friend say that all the resort units were now remodeled?

Thank you for your help. I'm so jealous of your full time timesharing life. I would love to do that but DH refuses to travel that much. I could be a vagabond with no trouble at all. 

Suzanne


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 22, 2011)

yes, Snapfish has made some changes and their links are HUGE, so much so than before.
Let me send you the pics directly.....


----------



## suzanne (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Joan. I really appreciate all your help. You have my email address.

Suzanne


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Oct 31, 2011)

We stayed in building 5313 November 2009.

We had a 2 bedroom unit on the ground floor. It was very nice. I'd stay there again.


----------



## MattC (Nov 1, 2011)

Suzanne,

We just arrived at Wyndham Cypress Palms on Oct 29, 2011.  We will be here for three weeks.

The Resort is currently under renovations.  Both pool decks have received new marble pavers, one pool was still closed when we arrived. 

They are currently painting the exterior of all the Buildings.  They are currently working on Buildings 5303 thru 5311.  They are also installing pavers on the gound floors of Building 5303 thru 5315, concrete grindings and grout work.

When we arrived we were given a 2 bedroom unit in Building 5309 which we found to be unacceptable.  It was a handicapped unit, in the middle of the renovation projects, and probably part of the renovations dating back 4 - 5 years.

We requested that we be moved.  We were assigned a 2 bedroom unit in Building 5327.  In 2010 the interiors of Buildings 5323 thru 5331 were completely renovated.

If possible request a unit in Building 5223 thru 5311.

If I can be of any further assistance send me an email.

Hope this helps,

MattC


----------



## suzanne (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info MattC. I called and requested a top floor unit away from the pools and club house. The lady made a note of our request. We have a 2 bedroom for 8/6. We also asked for a refurbished unit. Hopefully we will get what we asked for since we check in on a Friday and called so far ahead. If unit is not acceptable was it easy to get moved to a different unit? 

Suzanne


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to say that I did not like a unit on the ground floor.  we were right next to the sidewalk and everyone passed by, meaning we had to keep drapes closed a lot.  i did like having a welcome breakfast, a wine and cheese, popcorn, coffee and tea in the activity center.


----------



## MattC (Nov 3, 2011)

Suzanne,

We were polite but firm in stating the 1st unit was unacceptable.  We explained our reasons and they moved us to another unit without any arguments.  It might help to arrive earlier than the 4:00 pm check in.  I think it always helps to beat the check in rush.   

As stated earlier I would recommend requesting a 2 bedroom unit in Buildings 5323 thru 5331 something not on the 1st floor.  

Maybe we will run into you at the pool or hot tub.

MattC


----------



## MattC (Nov 3, 2011)

Suzanne,

Here is a map of Wydham Cypress Palms



MattC


----------



## suzanne (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you both. We definately will not accept a ground floor unit. Our request was for top floor away from the pools and activity center. In looking at the map you posted MattC, it looks like to honor our request they should have us in the area of buildings that you suggested. We are driving up from Pompano Beach and should arrive around 2 PM. We are hoping they will  allow us check in early. It would be great to meet another TUGGER while there.

Suzanne


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 3, 2011)

Cypress Palms popped up on my searching for a Memorial Day weekend stay in Orlando so am trying to find more info on it.

There are 2 locations for grill noted on the map. Are there more than 1 grill at each location? Gas or charcoal?

The building with elevators - looks like maybe one elevator bank serves 2 buildings? And only a handful of building have an elevator? Seems like it, but just checking to be sure I understand the map correctly.

The info on the reno'd buildings away from contruction is great! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## MattC (Nov 3, 2011)

Suzanne & jlwquilter,

Renovations update!  It looks like they added a second painting crew.  This morning there was a second crew power washing Building 5331 working west to east.  By tomorrow they will probably be washing the exterior of our unit.

The map I posted is from Wyndham Cypress Palms website, it is not up to date.  The Building layout is correct, but back in 2009 they added an additional grill by Building 5327 (this grill station has two (2) grills). The grills by the pool and playground are single grill stations.  The grills are propane, you have to call the Activity Center to have someone come out and turn the gas on and light them.

All the buildings are connected.  You can walk from Building 5311 to 5303 on one floor (1st, 2nd, or 3rd).  Some Buildings have 4 and 5 floors.  All floors are serviced by an elevator you just have to be sure to select the right elevator.

MattC


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks MattC for the added info. I appreciate it!


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Nov 4, 2011)

MattC said:


> Suzanne & jlwquilter,
> 
> Renovations update!  It looks like they added a second painting crew.  This morning there was a second crew power washing Building 5331 working west to east.  By tomorrow they will probably be washing the exterior of our unit.
> 
> ...



You know, if you just walk over to the grill and light it, they won't come over and turn it off on you.


----------



## MattC (Nov 5, 2011)

The propane tanks are located inside the concrete block grill base behind a locked access panel.  You need a key to open the locked door to access the tank to turn the propane gas on.  That is why you have to call the Activity Center.

MattC


----------



## suzanne (Nov 10, 2011)

Matt, how are the crowds at Epcot food and wine festival? We are going there Saturday as it is last weekend and we don't arrive until Friday afternoon.
Car is packed and I'm ready for the Mouse. :whoopie

Suzanne


----------



## MattC (Nov 11, 2011)

Suzanne,

We haven't been to Disney so can not advise about the crowds.
Last night and today were extremely cold for FL.  Hopefully tomorrow will be warmer.

It seems the Resort is filling up.

Matt


----------



## michpich35 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be coming to Cypress Palms Xmas Week. I hope the weather will be at least a little bit warm. @mattc are the pools heated do you know?

Thanks Michpich


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Nov 18, 2011)

MattC said:


> The propane tanks are located inside the concrete block grill base behind a locked access panel.  You need a key to open the locked door to access the tank to turn the propane gas on.  That is why you have to call the Activity Center.
> 
> MattC



I see.

I didn't use the grills at CP when we stayed there. I didn't realize they had the tanks locked up.

I did use the grills at Bonnet Creek, and the grills were like any other, the tanks were accessible under the grill.

Also, at Orbit One, the grills were natural gas and the valve was out in the open.

At both those places I just turned them on and lit them.

Another place we stayed at was similar, huge propane grill that you just turn on and lite.


----------



## michpich35 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Long walk from Refurbed rooms to Pool/Activity centre?*

I will be staying here soon, I requested a room near the activity centre and pool, and also a refurbed room. On confirming everything is ok with my reservation the lady let me know that the refurbed rooms are not near the pool/activity centre. So really I need to decide what is more important, probably I would prefer a refurbed room, but what I'd like to know is how far away are they from the pool?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 7, 2011)

michpich35 said:


> I will be staying here soon, I requested a room near the activity centre and pool, and also a refurbed room. On confirming everything is ok with my reservation the lady let me know that the refurbed rooms are not near the pool/activity centre. So really I need to decide what is more important, probably I would prefer a refurbed room, but what I'd like to know is how far away are they from the pool?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It isn't that far, it is a compact resort


----------



## MattC (Dec 7, 2011)

Look at the site map posted above.

MattC


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Jan 23, 2012)

GeorgeInNePa said:


> I see.
> 
> I didn't use the grills at CP when we stayed there. I didn't realize they had the tanks locked up.
> 
> ...



01/2012 we stayed at Bonnet Creek again, this time in building 5. The grills in between building 5 & 6 are now permanent gas grills, not propane backyard style.

There is a stem on the front of them for the gas shutoff, but most of the time the knob wasn't on the stem. A good strong grip would be all you need, if the gas was off, most of the time they were on. I used them all week long and didn't need to call for help once.


----------



## JZDOIT (Aug 30, 2013)

*New Building Numbers*

The Wyndham Cypress Palms has changed the way they number buildings.  Does anyone have the new site map?  Trying to find where building 7 is.


----------

